
Opera GX – Gaming Browser - Jaruzel
https://www.opera.com/gx
======
saagarjha
I like how it's in "early access"…

Warning: scrolling through this page will pollute your browser's navigation
stack.

~~~
mattnewton
Wow you weren’t kidding, it completely exhausted mobile safari’s history stack
on the very first scroll with dozens of entries to the same headers. Super
broken web experience, and it’s advertising a browser!

------
Cyberdog
tl;dr: There's the software equivalent of RGB lighting and some
trivial/redundant integration with Twitch and the like, but the most useful
feature for gamers is the ability to throttle the browser's CPU, network, and
RAM usage while you're gaming.

Sadly, we're at a point where that would probably be a useful feature for
other browsers as well.

~~~
ronsor
I honestly find it quite humorous when companies add "gaming" to a product
name:

>Gaming Browser >Gaming OS >Gaming Optimizer >Gaming Antivirus

It's usually just a cheap gimmick.

~~~
radicalriddler
And just like Gaming PC, Gaming Laptop, and Gaming Keyboard and Mouse, they
double the cost.

~~~
unishark
I don't know that gaming laptops necessary cost more than comparable high-end
laptops. I had found it a way to get high-performance hardware somewhat
cheaper if anything. The gaming segment is probably more price-conscious than
the whales who splurge on the typical high RAM/SSD/i7 versions of laptops.

Calling it a "gaming laptop" does make it a bit harder to get the purchase
approved at work though.

~~~
dkdbejwi383
I just wish "gaming" laptops didn't look like left over props from Blade
Runner, though. The only "normal" looking ones I've manage to find are the
Razer Blade series, and they're much more expensive for it.

Why does nobody make a powerful laptop with a discrete GPU, without rainbow
LEDs, bizarre chunky chassis, and shiny red/blue/green plastic stripes or
pictures of skeletons all over it?

~~~
MaxBarraclough
Same goes for gaming mice.

They're high quality, but generally with a silly appearance, so you can't use
one in an office environment.

~~~
nightcracker
Most high quality gaming mice actually look very innocuous. Check out Zowie
mice or the G Pro Wireless.

------
kumaranvpl
Linus Sebastian from Linus Tech Tips reviewed it here -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCWmQbbIFjc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCWmQbbIFjc)

~~~
zubspace
Very informative. Thanks!

\- It's not as useful.

\- CPU/Memory/Bandwidth limiter kind of works. But who needs that?

\- You can move video overlays anywhere and they stay always on top.

\- Opera, the company, was sold to a chinese company, doing shady stuff.

\- You can't trust the free VPN, which reduces network performance
considerably.

------
giancarlostoro
After Opera was bought out by some Chinese company I wont ever install it on
my machine unless they fully open source and I can install from said source.

~~~
anewguy9000
why? i don't know where you live but i bet a whole lot of things you use and
trust daily are made by "some chinese company"

~~~
Etheryte
I think there's a considerable difference between having a shoddy coffee
machine and having an untrusted third party have access to virtually
everything you do online. I don't really see the benefit in arguing otherwise,
regardless of where the company is based.

~~~
dubcanada
Is your router or modem made in China? It most likely is. What about most of
your ISPs equipment. Most likely. Some form of everything you own is from
China.

------
rudolph9
I really wish the site didn’t hijack my back button:(

------
ebg13
It's for gamers, so of course it looks ridiculous.

------
desireco42
Opera always experimented with browsers and different formats, forgot the
name, but they had really cool product few years ago.

I think it is good that they are experimenting.

I don't get it but maybe I am not their target market.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
Opera was pretty innovative. I'm still smarting that their browser-with-server
concept (Opera Unite) didn't become the web.

------
zwetan
Does it support Flash ?

~~~
sevanteri
Don't forget Silverlight!!

------
nvus
Every Gaming product/service requirement list be like:

* RGB

* Black Background ...

~~~
berbec
* Apple tax applied to pc hardware

------
anewguy9000
no linux :(

~~~
chme
With linux you can put your normal browser in a cgroup and limit cpu and ram
usage that way.

